# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Bloedverlies

## bunny

Hallo, vorige maand had ik mijn menstruatie 4dagen te vroeg, wat ik anders nooit heb. Nu, toen ik met mijn man een paar dagen geleden sex had, verloor ik bloed, schrok daar wel even van want had geen pijn. Sindsdien verlies ik een beetje donker bloed en heb wat pijn in de onderbuik. Tot deze morgend vlak na het opstaan, wat klaar bloed en pijn, weet niet of dit mijn menstruatie is want ik moet ze normaal pas op de 27ste krijgen. Weet iemand wat er gaande is, ben 44jaar en neem geen pil. Groetjes van anita.

----------

